# 2 year old waking in the night



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi 
i need a little advice about ds hes 2 and half years old and we are having real problems with him getting up in the night .it all started a few weeks back following a nasty virus he wakes at 2 to 2.30 every night tootles into my room and wants to get in mummys bed .when he was poorly and i was worn out i was letting him get in  now i cant seem to get him to sleep through we are both tired out the following morning i have tried taking him back to bed he gets up within a few minutes its like he cant go back off without me or dh being there have tried nite lights on saying I'm going for a wee etc and i will be back . plus i work full time and Curtis has suddenly started getting really upset when I'm leaving him at either childcare or with nanny or granddad i have got Curtis into a new childminder recently but he only goes there couple of times during the week . I'm not sure what to do or try next he gets lots of entertainment in the day and only has a nap of around a hour now at 1.00 till 2 . any advice would be great he appears well and happy in himself just want to get back to a full nights rest again love Paula xx


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Paula,

Sorry you haven't had a reply to your post; I have only just taken over this board and will do my best to answer the posts that are here waiting for me!  You may already have an answer to your question, do let me know how things are.

The professionals advice here would be to take DS stright back to his own bed and offer him no stimualtion (no chat, distraction, toys etc) at all when he gets up and after a while he should decide that staying in his own bed is the better option.  It might involve putting him back to bed an awful lot of times a night but it shoud get better and it may only take a few nights.  However, I can understand that in practice it may not be so easy.  I have seen some great results doing this if you can manage it.

Good luck, Car


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi car 
thanks for your advice will try asap lo been really poorly last few days so as soon as he is back to normal will give it a go thanks for taking the time to reply i will give you an update so if any one else has same problem it will help them at same time with many thanks again love paula xx


----------

